# New Book: Green Berets (vs Special Forces?)



## tigerstr (Mar 10, 2008)

Just read a book, title, “The GREEN BERETS, Action in Iraq: A look at the chaotic life inside a Special Forces A-Team”. Author by the name “Jay Mann” 

He is supposed to be a retired SF Master Sergeant “with fifteen years as a Green Beret and five years in Military Intelligence” currently lives in the hills of western Tennessee. And with tours in Somalia, Afghanistan and two tours in Iraq. 

Book is labeled fiction but says “Certain characters in this work are historical figures and certain events portrayed did take place”. Also says some events are used “fictitiously”.

“Hero” is  John Smith a SF Team Sergeant known in Iraq as “Shytaan llabyaad” or “White Devil”!

What I found strange is “John Smith” is supposed to have “20 rules and observations” that go like this.

Special Forces- Talks about how he is and thinks he is the best soldier
Green Beret- Proves he is the best by his actions.

Special Forces- Will be sympathetic when you have a personal problem
Green Beret- Calls you a pussy

Special Forces- When the bullets start flying the first action he takes is to call Command
Green Beret- When the bullets start flying the first action he takes is to shoot


Special Forces- Trains in hand to hand combat with an instructor 
Green Beret- Goes to a bar and picks a fight with the biggest guy.

And it goes on like this.

Obviously he considers himself a Green Beret and not SF.

I am asking if anybody else knows about the book or the author, because his hero’s “observations” sound a bit strange…even to an outsider.


----------



## 18C4V (Mar 10, 2008)

tigerstr said:


> Obviously he considers himself a Green Beret and not SF.
> 
> I am asking if anybody else knows about the book or the author, because his hero’s “observations” sound a bit strange…even to an outsider.




I myself don't use the term Green Beret but that's me.

Never heard of the book or author.  I got more important things to do like beat my medic in Halo 3.:)


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 10, 2008)

Not that I know every Special Forces Soldier out there, but I've yet to meet one that refers to himself by the name of a hat.


----------



## demo18c (Mar 10, 2008)

Gypsy said:


> Not that I know every Special Forces Soldier out there, but I've yet to meet one that refers to himself by the name of a hat.



Same,same


----------



## pardus (Mar 10, 2008)

On the surface he sounds like he's full of shit but WTF would I know...


----------



## Paddlefoot (Mar 10, 2008)

If I was going to mass market a fictional book about SF, regardless of my military background, I'd probably play up the Green Beanie moniker, even though I'm aware that it is rarely used by those serving in that branch.

Unless they're trying to nail some dame. Of course, who uses the term "dame" any more, either.  ;)

One of the better fictional writers who incorporates SF into his work is Bob Mayer. I've enjoyed his stuff, even his more over the top _Synbat_, which I always thought would make a good Sci-Fi flick. I may be a little biased, as much of the novel plays out in Chicago. 

My favorite was _Cut Out_. Not too long, and things kept popping.

http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-Dave-...5084/ref=pd_sim_b_title_3/104-6546767-4478365


----------



## tigerstr (Mar 10, 2008)

Paddlefoot said:


> If I was going to mass market a fictional book about SF, regardless of my military background, I'd probably play up the Green Beanie moniker, even though I'm aware that it is rarely used by those serving in that branch.
> 
> Unless they're trying to nail some dame. Of course, who uses the term "dame" any more, either.  ;)
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply and the link (already added it to my cart). 

Reason I am asking about this book and the author, is not that he uses the GB moniker (after all the late Robin Moore did so and helped the public learn about SF) but *the way *he uses it and the derogative way he uses the term *Special Forces *as a definition of certain members of the community, in contrast to the term Green Beret.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Mar 10, 2008)

Based on what the author wrote about his observations, it would appear he's unclear on the concept. It sounds as if he considers SF and Green Berets to be mutually exclusive.

Some of the most squared away, professional SF NCOs I encountered went against every type you might associate with SF. A couple looked like they might be your local librarian. 

Book vs. Cover.


----------



## tigerstr (Mar 10, 2008)

Paddlefoot said:


> . It sounds as if he considers SF and Green Berets to be mutually exclusive.



Right! Thats why I got suspicious. Totally agree with your remarks.


----------



## pardus (Mar 10, 2008)

Me too, it just doesnt sound like it came from someone who claims to be SF.


----------



## cadete (Mar 11, 2008)

I think he is using both terms SF and Green Beret as one, as rules, that one SF operator should always have the attributes of an SF and a green beret to be sucessful like a professional and agressive warrior.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 11, 2008)

Gypsy said:


> Not that I know every Special Forces Soldier out there, but I've yet to meet one that refers to himself by the name of a hat.



Actually since we know most of the same people, I'd say that they would not take to kindly being called the name of their designated headgear. 

Just as most authors that are not SOF refer to SEALs and other SOF soldiers as "Special Forces" 

Rarely do I hear authors, if not in the military, refer to SOF as anything different than "Special Forces"  One author that I read of lately has referred to Navy SEALs as the "Special Forces" of the Navy. The reader get's the point, but "Special Forces" is a distinct term for Army Special Forces, and they wear a Green Beret while in Garrison around the flagpole. 

As much as I have an affection for Navy SEALs and NAVSOF, they are not "Special Forces" They are Naval Special Warfare operators with SEAL ratings.  They do not perform FID/UW to the extent that Army SF does, or for that matter at all, at least as defined by Army Special Forces. SEALs would consider and "ambush" as UW where Army Special Forces would call an "ambush" ................."direct action"


----------



## MFFJM091 (Mar 13, 2008)

Funny, I know a "Green Beret" who introduces himself as such.  Needless to say it embarasses me.


----------



## MFFJM091 (Mar 13, 2008)

cadete said:


> I think he is using both terms SF and Green Beret as one, as rules, that one SF operator should always have the attributes of an SF and a green beret to be sucessful like a professional and agressive warrior.


Uh, What?


----------

